# آلة الثقب ماهيتها وماهية عملياتها ؟



## بدر حمد (17 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين

بصراحه تامه قمت بالبحث عبر الانترنت عن آلة الثقب ولم اجد القدر الكافي للمعلومات التي ابحث عنها ..
وسعدت كثيرا عندما ارشدني احد الاقارب الى هذا الموقع الرائع وهرعت الى التسجيل كي استفيد منكم وايضا للبحث عن تلك المعلومات عن آلة الثقب .. ولكن تفاجأت بعدم وجود اي موضوع يتعلق بآلة الثقب وماهيتها .. 

اقترح على مشرفي هذا القسم المحترمين على ان يتم هناك وضع آلية في توضيح الالات المستخدمه في الورشه الميكانيكيه من خلال شكلها وكيفية تركيب المشغوله والحركه الميكانيكية للآلة و و و والكثير من المعلومات التي يمكن من خلالها ان يستفيد المهندس العربي .


ارجو من الاخوة الكرام ان يرشدوني الى مواقع متخصصه لآلة الثقب او اسماء كتب تهتم بهذا المجال .. فلقد بحثت ولم اجد ما بحث عنه

المعلومات المهمه للمهندس لأي آلة هي :

*شكل الآلة ..
أجزائها 
رسم تخطيطي للآلة machine kinamatic

*الاداة المستخدمه في الآله كمثال : المثقاب في آلة اثقب
شكل المثقاب
كيفية تثبيته

*المشغوله (work piece)
شكلها
كيفية تثبيتها

*العمليات المستخدمة في الآلة

*زمن العمليه

من خلال هذه النقاط يمكن للمتلقي ان يتعرف الى المكاينات الموجوده في الورشه الميكانيكيه وكيفية عملها وانتاجها .. ونستسقي من هذا القسم افضل المعلومات عن الميكانيك ماشينز

واخيرا 
اتمنى من لديه اي معلومه عن الة الثقب او مواقع مختصه بها او كتب ان يدلي بها مشكورا


اخوكم\
بدر حمد
مكة المكرمه


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ بدر حمد .

تحية طيبة .

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drill

البغدادي .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 أكتوبر 2007)

اما مكائن الثقب الدقيق .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=25694


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=24089&highlight=%C7%E1%E3%DF%C7%C6%E4+%C7%E1%CF%DE%ED%DE%C9

البغدادي


----------



## بدر حمد (17 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا اخي البغدادي على الروابط .. ومقدر لك جهدك وردودك .. اسأل الله العلي القدير ان يوفقك في حياتك العملية والعلميه.

ولكن المعلومات في تلك الروابط ضئيلة ومحدوده جدا جدا .. فأنا ابحث عن تقرير عن الة الثقب ولم اجد ما ارجو اليه حتى في مكتبة الجامعه  !

اتمنى المساعده يا اخوة :55: 

-
-


----------



## مهند المعموري-بابل (26 أكتوبر 2010)

تحياتي لكرار الخفاجي


----------



## مهند المعموري-بابل (26 أكتوبر 2010)

كرار الخفاجي من بابل كلية هندسة المواد يحييكم


----------



## الصقر الابيض الجار (7 ديسمبر 2010)

حخ


----------



## الصقر الابيض الجار (7 ديسمبر 2010)

انا مهدي من ليبيا اريد الة ثقب


----------

